# TBT Pres Election thread (unnofficial)



## Tennis=Life (Aug 30, 2006)

(this thread is unofficial) (and I'm not the coordinator there I don't think anyone is yet....)

Anyways, the TBT Prez Election is just something for fun (I think) (AND bragging rights [I think....]) and...please discuss it here     


Candidates ----------------------- Campaign Managers
-------------------------------------------------------------
Super_Naruto --------------------------- Zeldafreak104
Minoranza ---------------------------------------- RJWii2
Zero_13 ---------------------------------------------


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2006)

Zero is running, and I'm kinda a side helper. Oh and teh winner is getting town mayor rank I think. Also I'm pretty sure that there's only gonna be 3 runners... Could be wrong.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd like to join in, but can anyone be my campaign manager?

I'll like give you a cookie if you do.    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm here for ya. I don't want to try and win or anything cause well yea.      

And I like cookies too!


----------



## SL92 (Aug 31, 2006)

I nominate OCM


----------



## Micah (Aug 31, 2006)

Fish is my hero


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

Also we're not voting yet, there will be a seperate poll.

So the fang's running for prez with Odd as his manager?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Zero is running, and I'm kinda a side helper. Oh and teh winner is getting town mayor rank I think. Also I'm pretty sure that there's only gonna be 3 runners... Could be wrong.


I think we can have more runners =).  What does the campaign manager get? Town Mayor's Assistant? =D

P.S. Sorry for double post.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

Just so all the members know.  I am the only one that is not a sage in the contest. Does this make them better than me? No, it means that they are basicaly left you to get privlages for themselves. Afterall, they see it that they need to be at a higher rank then you to get your votes.

In theory, a president represents the poeple. None of them can say "I am the poeple" but me. Choose someone who knows what to say and what we want. Not someone who left you for themselves.

Also I considr Fanghorn in a whole different group if yah know what I mean.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

ne1 wana be my campain manager?



> Just so all the members know. I am the only one that is not a sage in the contest. Does this make them better than me? No, it means that they are basicaly left you to get privlages for themselves. Afterall, they see it that they need to be at a higher rank then you to get your votes.
> 
> In theory, a president represents the poeple. None of them can say "I am the poeple" but me. Choose someone who knows what to say and what we want. Not someone who left you for themselves.



first of all, i dont think dibates have started yet. also, u, with ur huge amounts of posts, are far above most people. look at me. i represent the average member!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> ne1 wana be my campain manager?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left for months and dwell in the RP as a janitor. You are a llama


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in the pic, u spelt ur name wrong!!! i realize that you dont have to be smart to be a prez, but this is rediculous! first of all, i left because my grades droped, and my parents baned me from the comp. and so what, if im a janitor. that means that i am very involved in keeping the boards clean!! and if i do recall, your presance on these boards has not always been a peacfull one. in fact, i was the person used as the intermediary on some of the earlyest cases.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

> Also I considr Fanghorn in a whole different group if yah know what I mean.



What do you mean? You've been here sense TBT's Early years, and You have a ton of posts. I just may be a "Peoples Prez" Too. But, Lets just let the people decide hm?

EDIT: Plus, you like to flame.   
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

@ BOB

1. That is my MSN nickname that storm made for me. He made the pic as well.
2. I never said being a janitor is bad. I even complimented you as a llama     
3. You are as smart as me...how did your grades drop lower than mine


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> > Also I considr Fanghorn in a whole different group if yah know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Show me where I have recently flames. Sure, I may say a name sucks but I never insult a person. 

Flame=Insult
Minoranza=No Flamer


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

For those of you who didn't understand my first post....it was really a joke :|


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, you havn't flamed sence my picklewarrior days.

But still, lets see what the people of TBT think.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Just so you know.. im running this     

And I still need to talk to Fish..


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 31, 2006)

Are admins elegible to run?  If so, then I think I know who's going to win.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Are admins elegible to run? If so, then I think I know who's going to win.


*Thinks of the rule that Admins can use ALTS*     			 Don't even think about it Bul.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why would I use an ego-less alt when I have my personal ego which can wipe out all of you? <3


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I honestly don't think you would win if you ran.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Its looking like the Election is heating up before it started. 

I have a feeling that this will be fun.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll run! Who wants to manage my campaign! You know you want to!    
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

We really should have limited this to the original 3...We can't have 6 candidates.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> @ BOB
> 
> 1. That is my MSN nickname that storm made for me. He made the pic as well.
> 2. I never said being a janitor is bad. I even complimented you as a llama
> 3. You are as smart as me...how did your grades drop lower than mine


because i mis-manaed my time. also, you shouldnt be double posting. just edit the first.




> We really should have limited this to the original 3...We can't have 6 candidates.


 your just scared!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah.  Scared that I'll win! XD

*looks for campaign manager*


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

Pfft Fang will win it all the way!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

@Bob:What I did was fine.


Also I am not scared. 6 candindates is too many. 3 or 4 is perfect, while I perfer 3, 4 is better.

Having 6 candidates will throw off the votes and there would be too many choices. I am looking for what is best for the elections...I am anything but scared.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 31, 2006)

I had no idea I was PKMN's manager untill he PMed me saying that he said I was his campain  manager... >_<
But oh well, Fang already has one anyway and PKMN would be my next choice


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd like to run, being with the people and all that...but I don't know who could be my campaign manager...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

Quiet down, quiet down!  Okay we all have one thing in common,.....the thought that SN will become victorious!  Tonight is the night, the night that you will have a dream,"SN is going to win".  Yay, now vote for me =D.

No staff members can run, sooorry.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Too many people want to run.. if you want to run, pm me and I'll see if your fit for this.. you just have to answer some questions, and done..

Sorry admins, but you already have all the power     

I'll make an updated, new thread later.. with more info on how this will work and stuff..


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Fish is my hero


 omg, treason!

Bast edited the post!  Fish/Zero should be banned from the competition!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Quiet down, quiet down!  Okay we all have one thing in common,.....the thought that SN will become victorious!  Tonight is the night, the night that you will have a dream,"SN is going to win".  Yay, now vote for me =D.
> 
> No staff members can run, sooorry.


 Aw, poo. Oh well, I'll just take power the old-fashioned way. Conquest via large Mongol army! :evillaugh:

Anyways, just a though on how to eliminate some categories. Do a two-round election, kind of like a primary. Hold a vote with all the candidates, and the 3 or 4 with the highest votes would go on to the second round, with theone person with the most votes would get the presidency. Just a suggestion, though. I thought it might work out.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh.. I didn't order bast to edit that post, so it has nothing to do with me..


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just like the real elections. Good idea.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, that'll work.  I'm fine with that...just lacking a campaign manager.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same. 

question: can staff be a campain manager?


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um.. I guess its ok..


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Wowerz. This is the most popoular TBT thread ATM.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup. It seems everyone's power-hun----or...ahem. Wants to help TBT.  :lol:


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, looks like theres gonna be tasks. Its sounds too much like the crossroads.

*Remembers that Smart has not given him his rank yet*


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, guys, small update, Im not going to be running for prez =(

I'll just run it, I find its a bit unfair in some tasks.. meh, good luck to all the participants =)


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Wow, looks like theres gonna be tasks. Its sounds too much like the crossroads.
> 
> *Remembers that Smart has not given him his rank yet*


 This will be MUCH diferent than the crossroads.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

Tasks...hmm. Like writing?  That'll be cool!    
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Tasks...hmm. Like writing? That'll be cool!   
^_^


there might be debates.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Tasks...hmm. Like writing? That'll be cool!   
^_^


There may be some writing tasks, but don't worry, they wont be video game related or anything like that >_>

As for debates.. sounds fun >=D


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is going to be fun to watch. :yes:


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

UPDATE

Be sure to read this update.

thanks.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

So, who wants to be my campaign manager? Anyone?


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

For those wondering.. read this. thanks to Fanghorn for asking.



> When will the tasks take place? becuase, Im going to be gone this weekend. Anyway, you should have the election tasks n' stuff over a somewhat not short piriod of time. Becuase, people might need to do somthing, and if they miss one thing, its not to big of a deal.


Don't worry about it, it will begin sometime.. in September . Probably next week, and you'll have about, 3 days to finish a task, or maybe even a week, It depends on the task dificulty.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> For those wondering.. read this. thanks to Fanghorn for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> > When will the tasks take place? becuase, Im going to be gone this weekend. Anyway, you should have the election tasks n' stuff over a somewhat not short piriod of time. Becuase, people might


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

I would officialy like to anounce who my campain manager will be:





*drum roll*





*more drums*



*percusion going bonkers with the rolling and the spinning and the awsomeness*



Smart_Tech_Dragon_15!!


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> I would officialy like to anounce who my campain manager will be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, to officially register.. read the official thread.

There's also a new update in the official thread. The official thread will be opened when the elections begin, which will be sometime this week.. maybe in weekend, or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tommarow would be nice.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

shouldnt we wait for a while, till everyone is ready with their campain?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, like me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> I would officialy like to anounce who my campain manager will be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can't have staff members for your managers and they can't run.  Sorry, but I didn't make the rules.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what? i was told that it was ok.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

Guys, im gonna say what smart Tech said to me over MSN.


"Don't let power corrupt you"

So lets not start a big fight over this, mmk?


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 31, 2006)

uh, guys, no fighting, lets just do this, you can have whoever you want as your manager.. 

now, I have to go make some rules or something.. so no more fighting!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Guys, im gonna say what smart Tech said to me over MSN.
> 
> 
> "Don't let power corrupt you"
> ...


 im not fighting. im just curious about whats going on. I was told that it was ok.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 31, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well....there are other....options, shall I say.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

Finally, someone listens to my advice.    			 Anyways, if it's causing too much of a problem, I can kindly step down. I don't know how much I'll be able to help out anyways, with school and all that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 31, 2006)

Smart Tech has the brains of an Admin and the heart of a Member.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 31, 2006)

I have no idea what I'm doing... I havn't even started. >_<


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 31, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I have no idea what I'm doing... I havn't even started. >_<


 I have no idea too and I didn't started too mmmmmmmmm.....thats is akward that both of us have in common......OH WELL!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 31, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Smart Tech has the brains of an Admin and the heart of a Member.


     

That would make a PERFECT sig. Not to mention, I feel it's the truth. :yes:


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 7, 2006)

Update:

2 more day's to register. Saturday is the last day to register. I will be pm'ing all the candidates Sunday with info on how this will work. Until now, these are the candidates, and they're managers:

Candidate/Manager:
Fanghorn/Oddcrazyme
THEBOBINATOR/Smart_Tech_dragon_15
Super_Naruto/Zeldafreak
Minoranza/RJWII2
Triforce3Force/Bulerias

If you wish to register, pm me telling me you want to register for TBT Prez and also, telling me who your manager is. 

That is all.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 7, 2006)

GO FANHGORN!     

Yeah, I think I'll be that wierd guy that's always sneaking into the White House yelling out random candidate names...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 7, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> GO FANHGORN!
> 
> Yeah, I think I'll be that wierd guy that's always sneaking into the White House yelling out random candidate names...


 You should just yell out random nicknames that sound cool and then sit back while we fight over them.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh crud, I still have no manager.  Any volunteers?  :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 7, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Oh crud, I still have no manager.  Any volunteers?  :lol:


 Maybe. >_>;;;


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG, I think this turned into the official TBT President Election Discussion Thread =).

Anyways, ZF and I will pwn the rest!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't suppose I could take everyone who doesn't have a manager and merge them into one big super candidate, can I?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I don't suppose I could take everyone who doesn't have a manager and merge them into one big super candidate, can I?


 No :no: :0


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 7, 2006)

prepare for llamas marching everywear making shure that I get into office!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 7, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Darn it, I got the fuser all plugged in and everything.    
:'(


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 8, 2006)

Whee. I'll be home from camp sunday. That'll be good. =p


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 10, 2006)

Officially Closed, no more candidates will be accepted.

I will be pm'ing the candidates and they're managers soon.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 11, 2006)

soon as in 24 hours later?


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> soon as in 24 hours later?


 Soon could be anytime this week..


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 11, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But time is an illusion


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, one second is the duration of 9,192,631,770 periods of the radiation corresponding to the transition between the two hyperfine levels of the ground state of the caesium 133 atom.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Measure of time possibly illusion, time depicting a measure of permanence within reality
human mind constructs an aspect of knowing self through conscious awareness
other life, may not be as cognitive in this regard, living for a time without notice
duration of time seems relevant to the perception of the particular observer
within the overall scope of things, time could be deemed less noteworthy"


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your view of time is dumb. D:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 13, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lunch time dubbly so.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 19, 2006)

I see that it is delayed, till when?    
:huh:


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 19, 2006)

Till I can get my life organized first... school is consuming me slowly..


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 19, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Till I can get my life organized first... school is consuming me slowly..


 How much of you is gone?     

And remember, this is what Puerto Rican schools do when you're not looking. They EAT students!


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 20, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, first, we had to organize our school's biggest event of the year (its a tradition that 10th graders organize it). Now, we have to organize two more events, not as big as the first one, but they're still events.

And not counting all the homework I have, exams and my personal life.. 

So I really don't know how much this will be delayed..


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, we all have our school issues n' stuff.    
-_-


----------



## Kyle (Sep 20, 2006)

I was too lazy to run or be anyones manager because I'm lazy. Bul knows that for sure.     			  Ghosts are lazy I guess.


----------



## sunate (Sep 21, 2006)

I am going to run I already pmed that one dude 
who wants to be My campain manager.


----------



## sunate (Sep 21, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Till I can get my life organized first... school is consuming me slowly..


 it is a good thing I can get on here at school. Too bad I can't get to nintendo due to the fire wall.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 22, 2006)

:gyroidmad: WHY CAN"T I RUN!!!
I have an anti-zombie stance beyound anyone's.  I mean think about it, the dead are building up in this country!! we need to send them to the sun or at least bury people in concrete when they die. 

We also need to be prepare for any viral related zombiefication.  So I will provide guides that will include all the tips of zombie survival.

Stay away from malls

Holy woater doesn't work normally

Hiding under things never works

If you tell them you are a politician they will leave yo alone because then they think you are already dead on the inside.

Carry a shotgun or chainsaw on you at all times.

If you are really stupid you have nothing to worry about

and much much more!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

Us ghosts are killing those zombies, thank you very much. Thats why there aren't that much. Over-exaggeration. Us ghosts are put on this Earth and not to the after-life for four reasons:

1. Stupid Fun
2. Zombie hunting.
3. Annoying mortals (best reason) is fun.
4. Don't wanna move on.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 22, 2006)

:lol: yeah
too be quite hinest it was a facebook thing I had joined. :gyroidtounge: 
It counts a a political standpoint there.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2006)

Um, what exactly is the point of this?


----------



## Justin (Sep 23, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> I am going to run I already pmed that one dude
> who wants to be My campain manager.


 I am 90% sure that there is no more spots left, sorry.


----------

